# Deadly jungle



## MBgame (20. Juni 2016)

Hey Leute^^

Ich bin Marcel und möchte euch kurz und knapp mal mein selbstgemachtes Handy Spiel zeigen.
Es ist schon seit 9 Tagen im Play Store aber zuerst hatte ich leichte Start Probleme mit dem Lade Bildschirm des Spiel aber konnte dies erfolgreich beheben.
Außerdem ist es leider auch nur im Play Store erreichbar.
So da ich eigentlich nicht so gut im Vorstellen bin werde ich versuche das beste raus zu machen :/

Also jetzt zum Spiel. Es ist ein Indie Spiel und meiner Meinung nach auch einigermaßen gutes, aber ihr könnt euch gerne selber überzeugen lassen^^
Es ist außerdem sehr einfach gestaltet und das Spiel Prinzip ist auch nicht gerade das schwerste. Man muss versuchen immer höher zu kommen und den Hindernissen ausweichen. 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.MarcelB.DeadlyJungle

Am besten probiert man es selber aus. 
ich hoffe ich konnte wenigstens ein paar Spieler gewinnen.

LG Marcel


----------



## PcJuenger (14. Juli 2016)

Gibt's einen genauen Grund dafür, warum der Spaß so umfangreiche Berechtigungen hat? Wofür brauchst du den Standort, Zugriff auf Netzwerke und den Speicher?


----------

